# Who has the coolest toys?



## Home Grown Basser (Jun 24, 2010)

Heres some of my toys including our heavy equpment at our shop.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 24, 2010)

Me.

What do I win?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Home Grown Basser (Jun 24, 2010)

You can have one of my loaders, i have 3 :lol:


----------



## perchin (Jun 24, 2010)

That dirt bike looks like an 80. I stopped riding a 80 at about 13 years old.


----------



## Home Grown Basser (Jun 24, 2010)

Its and 85, and im 15.


----------



## Home Grown Basser (Jun 24, 2010)

cr85 2 stroke :shock: vroom


----------



## perchin (Jun 24, 2010)

I miss it a lot!!!!! I started out on a mini bike at 3 that had training wheels on it. Then at 5 on to a Honda Mini Z50, then started racing at 6. Started riding an Honda XR70R (hated that bike as a kid). Then at 9 through 13 rode an Yamaha YZ80. Rode in the B class and finished top 5 every race for 2 seasons on that 80. Moved up to a Suzuki RM125, and started breaking bones..... tried my hand in the 250 class for a while but my knees were starting to go out.... 3 knee surgery's later.................. no more bikes. :LOL2:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 25, 2010)

mmmmm loaders =P~ 

i wonder if my worm farm counts as a toy


----------



## Home Grown Basser (Jun 26, 2010)

I count a worm farm as a toy  But i still love my loaders and Percher that sucks about your knees


----------



## Home Grown Basser (Jun 26, 2010)

meant perchin sorry


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jun 28, 2010)

Well you have the ground covered so I'll take it to the air.The balloon I built in 1992.The plane is fully aerobatic.To top it off I skydive & base jump.The base jump pic is at the New River George Bridge in West Virginia.


----------



## Brine (Jun 28, 2010)

crazyman wins..... :LOL2: 

Skydiving I can take. Base jumping off a bridge.... :shock: skeeeeered.

You built that balloon??? Awesome Man!


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 28, 2010)

:shock: . crazymanme2, I guess fishing is your down-time from the adrenalin rushes, lol.


----------



## perchin (Jun 28, 2010)

:shock: :shock: I think I posted it before but, I spent most of my life so far, high in the air. I'm not afraid of heights by any means cuz of my job, but I've spent that time wisely to not become a dirt dart :!: therfore I don't jump :LOL2: 

My wife likes to remind me she has skydived and I have not 

I used to work with a guy who base jumped.... we would be up on a tower, and he would always be telling me how he would go about jumping off the thing......(crazy arse). He jumped off a few of em' on his off days, and also stupidly at night. [-X guy was nuts.


----------



## moberg12 (Sep 15, 2010)

Car on the left is our 24 hours of LeMons race car. Car on the right is my Spec E30 race car. I built them both myself 8)


----------



## Jim (Sep 15, 2010)

moberg12 said:


> Car on the left is our 24 hours of LeMons race car. Car on the right is my Spec E30 race car. I built them both myself 8)



Awesome!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 15, 2010)

(nice rides, moberg12)


----------



## shfishinsticks (Sep 15, 2010)

Here's a few from the past. Had to sell them, my body couldn't take the beating, and my wallet couldn't keep up at the pump.


----------



## brmurray (Sep 16, 2010)

love the Polarises! that was all that I rode. SLTX, SLX 1050, and finall a Pro 785. Fun times!


----------



## shfishinsticks (Sep 16, 2010)

I started with the SLT750. It got boring pretty quick.....TOO SLOW. Ordered the 1050 in '98 and LOVED it til I got the wife the Virage TX (1165) and she was faster. That's why I got the SLX (1165)...and she still was faster......in rough water. The 3-seater was more stable in the chop and ran faster, but in the flat, the 2-seater was just a bit quicker. Always wanted to play with a Pro 785. Couldn't justify the $ since I just played and didn't race. I still have a 2-seat hull that's never been titled.....same style as the Pro. Don't know what to do with it?


----------



## brmurray (Sep 16, 2010)

my SLX 1050 was a blow up from a customer. Bought it, bored it, re-pumped it, and was the first time I hit 70 on a ski. But my SLTX was awesome! Wonderful riding ski. The Pro was awesome, not for the top end, but for the unbelievable acceleration and mobility. The steaming water streaming out the front was awesome too!! :LOL2:

There was a guy in my hometown who had a polaris that took the powerhead off of a 175 mariner and installed it. I still think that was the baddest ski I ever rode. Straight off the line you were doing 60 in about 2-3 seconds. Unbelievable!


----------



## shfishinsticks (Sep 17, 2010)

i didn't do much in the way of mods on the 1165's. HotSeat heads, ride plate, intake grate, pump wedge on the TX. Really hated the required 93 octane gas once I did the heads.


----------



## jojo (Apr 14, 2011)

HA!! I really like that master baiter boat. That one never gets old. I refuse to grow up.


----------



## LonLB (Apr 14, 2011)

I traded my toys in for these.

Wouldn't change a thing either.


----------



## Bugpac (May 15, 2011)

moberg12 said:


> Car on the left is our 24 hours of LeMons race car. Car on the right is my Spec E30 race car. I built them both myself 8)




When is the next Lemons race, I assume it is at CMP? If you got any empty seats let me know. I want to do this so bad, Am debating building my own car.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Jun 29, 2011)

Here is my other toy, the STUKA. It'a 73 bug ,1915cc, big carbs , big heads, cam, lightened flywheel.
Around 130HP and lightened to 1600lbs, this thing will hurt you but it is a screech to drive.






Jerry


----------



## fender66 (Jun 29, 2011)

Cool toys, boys.


----------



## korywithak (Jul 3, 2011)

My latest creation. I just can't seem to leave anything the way it comes from the factory, and I love naked/fighter bikes. After I sold my first street bike, I found another bike I loved the way it rode, the torque and the eros of it. But I hated the way it looked. So I fixed that.

Bought the bike as a fully faired Kawasaki Ninja 650r which looks pretty much like every other plastic clad sports bike on the road. After I was done with it.... she now sits like this. Parked at the boat launch checking out the water conditions no less!


----------



## reelrebel18 (Jul 5, 2011)

and lots of things that go booom :mrgreen:


----------



## V8_TITAN (Sep 26, 2011)

Some of you have some pretty cool stuff. Heres my toy(yota).. Its a 1989, was my first car and I got it for free, I sold all my dirt bikes to get it looking cool for high school. Its sitting in the yard waiting for a aluminum block ls1 and 6 speed trans, then I will set it up for drifting.

Yes, you are right, she does need a new hood. My friend ran it over while we were putting the new engine in, he drove through the yard without looking. And the hood scoop used to be functional, I had a turbo on it a while back and the intercooler sat right under it. 

FYI- that is me in the picture.


----------



## chabel (Oct 26, 2011)

My "other" toy. I built this one.


----------



## Jim (Oct 26, 2011)

chabel said:


> My "other" toy. I built this one.



I have a buddy that built one of those and he races it!

FFR racing or something like that!

Here is his site: https://www.johngeorgeracing.com/


----------



## chabel (Oct 26, 2011)

Jim,
I just have fun building and driving mine. I used to go to shows but it cut into my fishing time too much.
Chuck


----------



## Wallijig (Oct 26, 2011)

May not be coolest, but use it when it's to cool outside with ice on lake, when can not use my tinboat.


----------



## Jdholmes (Oct 27, 2011)

chabel said:


> My "other" toy. I built this one.




I hate you...and will you be my daddy? 

Favorite car ever...I will have one someday.


----------



## chabel (Oct 27, 2011)

Jdholmes said:


> chabel said:
> 
> 
> > My "other" toy. I built this one.
> ...



All it takes is a *lot of time *and a little $.


----------



## JasonLester (Jan 18, 2012)

I'll play... 

here are some of mine. 

1978 Levi Edition Jeep CJ5 (all steel original body), 1965 Pontiac GTO 4sd Tripower, 2007 Corvette Z06




2005 Kawasaki KLR650 ...Kluane Lake Yukon Canada 




Future Beach Trophy 144 Kayak ... remote lake in Canada.




Camper and Truck in West Yellowstone 





Got a few others but can't find the pics... 

One cool one is a Rokon Trailbreaker... Google it and see what it can do....its fun.

And then my boats


----------



## JMichael (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm new here and there's no way I can compete with the stuff I'm seeing here but I'll still show some of mine. 

I bought this new in 81. Three years ago I decided to do a restore and modify project on it and other than different tires/mirrors this is how it looks today.






My kids on my ATV riding around on the farm.











And although it's one of the smaller of my toys, it sure is fun.


----------



## Cartman (Jan 19, 2012)

Cool topic, its awesome to see what everyone else is into...some sweet rides on here for sure.

Here are my water toys, they may not be the fastest out there but they can fly pretty high compared to the big three seaters that are so popular. The kawasaki is stock at this time, we had the head milled on the sea doo and had the computer tuned, planning on swapping out the prop this summer for more low end. Its pretty squirly at 60+mph, and I'd rather have more get up than go..






This project has been on the back burner for a while, its drivable but needs interior and other odds and ends, origninal drivetrain and body (except for the bed and rear fenders); my one ton '47 dodge, was my grandpa's when it broke down they put it in the barn - 40 years ago.






Sorry for the bad pic, was the best one on my phone at the time


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jan 20, 2012)

Awsome truck =D>


----------



## JasonLester (Jan 20, 2012)

That truck is sweet!!

I love the old cars more than most new ones for sure....They are like works of art in my eyes. Especialy when there is a history behind them...


----------



## JasonLester (Jan 20, 2012)

JMichael said:


> Hi guys, I'm new here and there's no way I can compete with the stuff I'm seeing here but I'll still show some of mine.
> 
> I bought this new in 81. Three years ago I decided to do a restore and modify project on it and other than different tires/mirrors this is how it looks today.
> 
> ...



No need to compete...Like you said its fun to see what others are into. Love that bike. BTW...and you gun collection...have a few of them myself...I've gotten into long distance rifle shooting lately... Not an easy task the father out there you go...as I am sure you are aware.


----------



## JMichael (Jan 20, 2012)

JasonLester said:


> No need to compete...Like you said its fun to see what others are into. Love that bike. BTW...and you gun collection...have a few of them myself...*I've gotten into long distance rifle shooting lately...* Not an easy task the father out there you go...as I am sure you are aware.



I'd love to get in to that myself, although I know my aim is not quite as steady now as it was years ago. I've watched a few vids of long distance varmint hunting and it looks very challenging. But whether it's targets or varmints, I'd like to try it out. 

I parked the bike about 10 years back when it had some issues and just planned to restore it and give it to my son when I thought he was ready for it. He decided he wanted one of the more modern crotch rocket style bikes though so he got himself a triumph 1050. That's when I decided to do the restore and keep riding it myself. I ended up stripping it down to the frame and starting from the ground up with it.

BTW, that goat is one of my all time favorite cars and I'm very jealous of that. I've been watching and drooling over them since the day they rolled off the showroom floor and they still haven't lost that attraction for me. Got any more pics of it?


----------



## JasonLester (Jan 20, 2012)

JMichael said:


> JasonLester said:
> 
> 
> > Got any more pics of it?




Oh tons...its a fun machine for sure. My dad had one very close to this one build wise when he was 17 (1967 i think) We got this one a while ago and did a bunch of work to it to make it right. The original motor is gone but it had a Pontiac 428 (original was a 389) so we put it back to the Tripower. If you've never driven a tripower car...its a blast.














I also have a pic of it I see pop up on ebay etc...people must like the pic as I know of at least two times they used my pic in their ad to sell a car. LOL I'll try to find it.


----------



## Cartman (Jan 20, 2012)

I like your style, Absolutely beautiful car


----------



## JasonLester (Jan 20, 2012)

Here is the other pic I get to see other people using at times...LOL


----------



## JMichael (Jan 21, 2012)

I was late teens during the muscle car era and got to drive a wide variety of different setups. 65/66 were the GTO's best design ever. I'm not saying the 69 Judge wasn't nice but it just didn't compare. You've got one gorgeous car there.


----------



## JasonLester (Jan 21, 2012)

I have to agree on the late 60's cars...mid 60's overall are better in my opinion. GTO being the best..

Thanks for the complements on mine...I really enjoy it.


----------



## Bmac (Jan 29, 2012)

Jason, that Goat is sweet! I've riden in a few of them in the day. I also still get chills when I see a straight '68 firebird. The only thing I had close to it was a Roadrunner,that use to get me in trouble. This is my toy today.


----------



## JasonLester (Jan 30, 2012)

Those are COOL Bmac. I like them alot. Love the 68 firebird too...


----------



## New River Rat (Jul 29, 2012)

Who has the coolest toys? The government, not me.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 31, 2012)

Here ate some of mine. I just finished building my 32x30 garage about a week before I took this. Sportster, boat and atv on other side of garage.


----------



## Charger25 (Dec 3, 2012)

heres mine, wish i had the before pics


----------



## overboard (Dec 3, 2012)

New River Rat said:


> Who has the coolest toys? The government, not me.


 =D> Boy did you get that one right! :lol: 
But don't we all own them; well sort of, we paid for them.


----------



## mikejames (Dec 4, 2012)

Currently daily driver. Soon to be a toy 2000 BMW 323i 









What's going to make it a toy  





05 Honda TRX450r Has a few odds and ends done to it 









1998 Honda VTR1000 Superhawk 





Space Shuttle Discovery 8)


----------



## NaturalLaw (Apr 22, 2013)

Lots of cool toys here!! but what do you guys do when it's nasty outside?

Cubase 4, Yamaha hs80, Focusrite 18 in 6 out interface all on a custom PC.





60's tribute Gibson LP and Bugera 6262 100watt combo





Alvarez 12 string, solid spruce top, maple sides





and an assorted other few


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Oct 27, 2013)

Some real nice stuff here guys. Here's my junk

88 LX, 5.0/T5, Intake/Headers/Exhaust.... just a beater, but it's fun! Best thing about it? My old lady bought it for me!


----------

